# JComboBox - Auswahl auslesen



## julian.veh (21. Apr 2012)

Hi 
Wie kann ich in einer JComboBox den Inhalt prüfen?


```
String comboBoxListe[] = {"+", "-","*", "/"};
this.rzauswahl = new JComboBox(comboBoxListe);
```

Grüße


----------



## Volvagia (21. Apr 2012)

Du meinst das Object, welches ausgewählt ist?


```
Object object = rzauswahl.getSelectedItem();
if(object != null) {
	String selectedValueString = object.toString();
} else {
	throw new IllegalStateException("No item selected.");
}
```

Die Klammern eines Arrays bitte immer nach den Typ. Sonst hält es jeder für nen String.


----------



## julian.veh (21. Apr 2012)

ok, danke


----------

